# Poblano abts



## fired up (Jul 27, 2009)

Made some poblano abts on the UDS. (Kroger was out of Jalapenos)

Here is the setup.




Smoked with hickory for about 2 hours at 250 degrees. 



These were really good, barely any heat at all. I would recommend them to people who cant handle the heat of a jalapeno.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2009)

They look great.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 27, 2009)

Those look great.  I'm not a fan of heat so I think I'd dig these.  I'm a fan of Chilie rellanos (sp).


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey... I just smoked some ABT's last weekend and the conversation came up... Would this work with Poblano's? I said I'm sure it would but let me see if I can find out if anyone else has tried it. And here you are with great pics and positive results. I'll do this with my next smoke!! Great job.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 27, 2009)

I have used poblanos, anaheims, and of course jalapenos with success,  Soon I will try habaneros.


----------



## pignit (Jul 27, 2009)

I did some fresh banana peppers out of the garden. They were excellent!
The Pablanozzz  look Shweeeeeeeet! Have to give them a try.


----------



## smokenmirrors (Jul 27, 2009)

There will be some serious heat generated with the habaneros! Proceed carefully...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 27, 2009)

Those look mighty good and the wife cann't really handle the japs. I have to give it to hers she tries, she eat one and waits and alittle later she'll eat another.


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent looking poblanos, and good choice on the sausage~best around!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 27, 2009)

Make sure to include pictures of before you eat the habaneros and after you eat the habaneros! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 lol

I like habanero's for the flavor, but no way now how am I crazy enough to put a whole one in my mouth - hats of to those that can... lol.


----------



## planeguy (Jul 28, 2009)

DONT EAT THE HABANERO!!!!

I need to find the pics of my brother eating one after we made some ABT's. 

He lost feeling in his mouth, his nose was like someone turned on a hose.

And all we could do is laugh!!


----------

